# Glock misfire



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought a brand new Glock 27 .40, fired it for the first time tonight. Shot 100 rounds of ammo through it, 2 rounds did not fire! I pulled the trigger and nothing. After ejecting the rounds and re-loading them into the mag, they fired. This happened to seperate times during different mags. 

What should I do? Bring it back to the gun store, or contact Glock?
My concern is that they won't see a problem or be able to re-create it, since it only happened twice per 100 rounds. 

(Ammo was Blazer and Winchester)


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Uh oh, here come the XD fans!


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

???


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably not the pistol. I have no personal experience with blazer or winchester (white box I presume). I have heard of quality issues with both---bad batches. I would try about 300 more rounds of say Federal-American Eagle or Independence. I buy these brands in bulk and have never had an issue.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Mosquito said:


> Uh oh, here come the XD fans!


what are you talking about...everyone knows XD's are far superior in every aspect :mrgreen:

Sounds like an ammo issue to me. In fact, when a problem like this occurs, ALWAYS test the ammo first. It's a hell of a lot cheaper to just buy a different box and see if it does it again. I'd also check to make sure there is a mark on the primer from the firing pin. If there is no mark, then I might start faulting the gun.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Did you clean it prior to opening fire? If not you might do so prior to your next range session. Make certain the striker channel is free of any debri.

If that doesn't work then consider getting an XD, :anim_lol:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

It's seems like every time I see a post regarding difficulty with a gun, someone makes the comment that the shooter should "try an XD." Is XD a catch-all pill for the maladies that shooters get? I never heard of it before getting on the gun forums. 


:smt082


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

You haven't provided sufficient information to diagnose.

Describe the mark on the primer after the misfire. Was it a light strike? Normal strike? Off center?
Was the primer seated high or low?
Was your weapon in battery? Yes, Glocks have been known to allow firing out of battery.

Continue to shoot until it occurs again, then note the characteristics of your failure.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds to me like just one of those things. I don't see how it could be an ammo issue since the same rounds did fire when reloaded. I'd say break-in period. I would also look at the recoil assembly being properly seated under the barrel in it's notch and it may be your extractor not going over the case rim fully and instead coming to rest on the rear of the cartridge causing the slide not to go into full battery. The extractor spring may also be bound. I've never shot Blazer ammo, but I've been through an awful lot of WWB lately with no issues.


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

"Was your weapon in battery? Yes, Glocks have been known to allow firing out of battery."


Forgive a newbie and please explain the above quote from a previous post...not sure what battery means as it pertains to handguns. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Battery would mean totally locked, slide forward, chambered round, extractor over case rim, etc..... (lock-up). A 1911 pistol is designed so you cannot fire it when you are pushing the muzzle up against an object as that action takes the pistol out of battery or moves the slide to the rear where it is unable to be fired.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ram rod, I've noted on the baby glocks if your grip isn't tight enough this will happen. it happens on my 26, but only when i have the glock 18 (33 rnd) magazine on. deliberately shoot with a very loose grip and tell us if it occurs again.


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I will certainly try new ammo, just finished a good clean and lube per the manual. 

Is there a website out there that more clearly defines pictures of the Glock 27? The manual looks like a different gun (longer spring, etc.)


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure what you're looking for on the Glock pics. Here is a good reference site for any Glock owner. Glock manuals are usually generic to cover most factory available pistols. Call them and ask 1-770-432-1202 While you're on the line with them, ask for a calendar and anything else they are giving away.
http://www.glockfaq.com/default.htm
http://images.google.com/images?q=g...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title




I would comment on the guy sweeping the camera with a loaded pistol, but what's the use? Be safe.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Bad ammo. had the same thing happen with my glock 19. You more than likely had a bad primer on the two rounds.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Another FYI
http://www.topglock.com/info/trouble.htm


----------

